

Charity offers UK drug addicts £200 to be sterilised - soyelmango
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11545519

======
ZeroGravitas
Am I missing something or is it impossible for a male addict to "pass on the
dependency to the unborn child, leading to organ and brain damage."?

~~~
drinian
It's highly likely that there is a genetic component to addiction.

This sounds like eugenics -- and the Wikipedia entry on the charity [0] is
also somewhat disturbing. However, is this really any different from handing
out free condoms?

I'm not sure.

[0]
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Project_Preve...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Project_Prevention)

~~~
gaius
The genetic component doesn't make you stick a needle in your arm in the first
place - so it is irrelevant.

------
chii
mightnt be such a bad idea with the world over populated and such...

~~~
soyelmango
The aim appears to be more about stopping children being born with defects
caused by the parents' drug use, and stopping children being born to
unsuitable parents.

Tackling world overpopulation will be achieved by far more controversial
methods than birth control of a minority group...

